# Alright I'll still post my kill pics, but its been aheck of a ride today on this Post



## MossyOak (Dec 7, 2008)

Dang shame a fella cant post his kills without being accused baiting or illegal kills..

I have been a member on woodies for over 10 years, and this crap makes me want pull the plug on posting here at all.

What sucks is this was my 1st duck hunt ever, and heck I cant even share my excitement cause a fella thinks something its illegal  cause of pine shavings and some bags of whatever is in the truck...
thx for your dumb hindsight from lablover0929 ..


----------



## Hard Core (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice bunch of birds.


----------



## kscoggins (Dec 7, 2008)

good job fellas


----------



## gdhall (Dec 8, 2008)

man, was that a plantation hunt? that's nice.


----------



## lablover0929 (Dec 8, 2008)

Sure does look like some baiting going on in that hunt.  OR baiting on a Tammie hunt.
Regardless of the state, baiting is illegal.


----------



## aaronward9 (Dec 8, 2008)

i pulled a thread earlier today because of the same thing.  Me and some buddies killed 6 limits of woodies, one with a band, and the second post stated something about pouring corn out before we left.  It sucks that it came to that and that folks can't be happy for others.  Congrats on a good hunt and hopefully many more to come. By the way, I will not post pics or kills again in this forum either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2008)

lablover0929 said:


> Sure does look like some baiting going on in that hunt.  OR baiting on a Tammie hunt.
> Regardless of the state, baiting is illegal.



What is it that JT usually says about these kind of folks??


----------



## Trizey (Dec 8, 2008)

It's the internet, what do you expect??

There are a whole lot of people on here that have quit posting kills or even posting at all because of all the negativity.  I don't post nearly as many of my kills that I once did.

We seem to have a lot of internet experts and I could care less what they think.


----------



## lablover0929 (Dec 8, 2008)

Mossy,
You did not defend yourself with the exact info on the hunt.  Something must be "fishy" about it all.  Don't cry because you got called out.
State the facts, and it will be honored.  I don't even hunt in GA, I am not looking for your and anybody else's "honey holes".  I will congrat anyone on a strap full of ducks.  But you need to look at the glass from our side of the table.  
Cry if you must, but the auto defense shield sends up a red flag to anyone with common sense.


----------



## tinytim (Dec 8, 2008)

Didn't see the pics but congrats on the kill.


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 8, 2008)

*lablover0929*

if you must know the details of the hunt:

9 shooters
some were police officers
21 ducks killed so I would say the kill ratio was below the legal amount per person
the farmers truck where the ducks were laying on had pine shavings and seed bags of his crop he was about to plant in one of his fields, it was his farm truck...

dang shame I have to explain it all to detail..

the 40 pheasants and 40 quail were bought at a local preserve where we could have a hunt for the kids to enjoy.

You questioned my integrity when you have no clue who I am..

so maybe next time ask before you accuse


----------



## duckcrazy (Dec 8, 2008)

21/9=2.33 birds per "shooter", Yeap that's under the legal limit


----------



## lablover0929 (Dec 8, 2008)

Did you bother to look at it from this side?  What kind of crop is someone going to plant this time of year, with that large of seed bags??  Wheat would be the only thing that comes to mind??
That photo would have never caused you any grief regardless if any wrong doing took place, if you would have chosen a better back drop.
Think about it.


----------



## DrewDennis (Dec 8, 2008)

nevermind...I am staying out of it...


----------



## secondseason (Dec 8, 2008)

It's times like these that I am reminded of what my granny told me...

If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.

Take the argument to PM's.  Keep this kind of fighting off the board.


----------



## vol man (Dec 8, 2008)

being anonymous on the internet gives some folks the guts to say anything they want with no fear of repercussions.  it is called trolling.  someone is looking to pick a fight and get you all upset.  ignore it.  he doesn't have the stones to even post his name.  

congrats on the hunt mossy.


----------



## brandon (Dec 8, 2008)

lablover0929 said:


> Did you bother to look at it from this side?  What kind of crop is someone going to plant this time of year, with that large of seed bags??  Wheat would be the only thing that comes to mind??
> That photo would have never caused you any grief regardless if any wrong doing took place, if you would have chosen a better back drop.
> Think about it.


MossyOak has close to 1000 posts. You've got 13. Why don't you cut the man some slack? You're a newbie around these parts and it's not really your place to call anyone out.

To MossyOak - sorry bud. You've got to have thick skin with folks like this. Your original response to lablover0929 was fine, short and to the point. Don't let guys like this get to ya, put him in your ignore file.

Brandon


----------



## clent586 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pic, I actually enjoyed seeing it.


----------



## goob (Dec 8, 2008)

*yup*

MossyOak, you didnt have to look at it from any other side besides YOU had a great hunt and you shared, theres nothing wrong with that! Don't stop posting your kills. This is an outdoor forum, this is what its for. 
As for the ignore list feature: I have a couple on mine as well. Good job!


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 8, 2008)

lablover0929 said:


> Mossy,
> You did not defend yourself with the exact info on the hunt.  Something must be "fishy" about it all.  Don't cry because you got called out.
> State the facts, and it will be honored.  I don't even hunt in GA, I am not looking for your and anybody else's "honey holes".  I will congrat anyone on a strap full of ducks.  But you need to look at the glass from our side of the table.
> Cry if you must, but the auto defense shield sends up a red flag to anyone with common sense.


I don't see where he has to defend himself at all.  It would be best for you to drop this subject.


----------



## clent586 (Dec 8, 2008)

ΜOΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ

What dialect or language is this? Just curious. And glad that labover got put in his place.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 8, 2008)

clent586 said:


> ΜOΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ
> 
> What dialect or language is this? Just curious. And glad that labover got put in his place. Troublemaker I say.


It's Latin.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Dec 8, 2008)

don't stop!!!

keep posting kill pics, i love them.

it's not our place to judge anyone on here.


----------



## Robk (Dec 8, 2008)

Garrett, Good kills there.

Lab,  there's lot's that we can plant down this way.  Onions are going in the ground in this part.  Up towards Mossy's all the short grains are going in.  Another 6-8 weeks and corn will start for the spring season.  

And like Brandon and Second Season  said.  Hush Up.


----------



## DuckShot (Dec 8, 2008)

If the pics were ligit, why remove them?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 8, 2008)

DuckShot said:


> If the pics were ligit, why remove them?



To keep from getting slammed even more.  Can't blame him.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Dec 8, 2008)

im sure lablover will eventually get banned....ive seen it b4...its just a matter of time


----------



## CAL (Dec 8, 2008)

MossyOak,
We moderators and administrators run a pretty tight ship here at Woody's as I am sure you already know.If we can't and don't find a problem with a persons post then it probably just isn't one.Don't let other "sour grapes" rain on ya party.Stay with us!


----------



## JUSTO & BELLA (Dec 8, 2008)

mossy, dont stop posting your kill pics, these guys that are hard on folks should stay on georgiawaterfowler.com, there is not a single nice thread over there, its almost like an online anger management class. i bet that was a fun hunt.


----------



## dognducks (Dec 8, 2008)

Anybody ever thought of this? That would be some money in grain to just pour in the back of your truck right?

wood shavings= nesting for the pheasents and quail in the flight pen
Big bags= scratch for the pheasent and quail. 

Nice hunt. great FIRST hunt. We all wished our first went like that


----------



## DuckShot (Dec 8, 2008)

Strutrut to the rescue


----------



## lablover0929 (Dec 8, 2008)

http://southeastfarmpress.com/news/041105-Georgia-corn/

Hey RobK,

Acoording to the Southeast Farmpress article, I attached above, corn does not start to the first week in March for most of southeast GA.  Facts are hard to argue.

Looks like this thread has really gotten off topic.  Someone asked a good question:  why did he remove the pic so quickly?  He has not answered that one yet?

Some folks want to jump on the bandwagon about me, thats fine.  I can stand on my own two feet.  I have already called some folks bluff in PM's.  Have not seen them back in this thread.  So, the sour grapes, and the trouble maker comments, and the "he'll get banned" comments, don't bother me one bit.  At least I am consistant, and call them like I see them.  
And Robk, before you call out information, best look it up first.  As the other mod's see it, Hush up!

Good day !


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 8, 2008)

*Thx guys for all the nice comments, here is my revised Picture*

Now what else will they say about my kill pic?


Needless to say, it was my 1st duck hunt, had a blast, it was neat to see the ducks come in and commit to land on the pond, it was non stop action for 30 minutes, I just wished my gun hadnt jammed so I could say I killed atleast one duck, but to watch the show was enough for me to want to go back. I have an annual license for alabama now and will be sure to get my moneys worth.
I am now in the market for a good duck gun, the franchi 12 gauge black knight I bought off here afew months ago just didnt fit the bill. I sold it to a fella that day for $100 bucks, it alteast paid for the 40 quail I bought for the kids to shoot.
That shotgun almost got junked in the pond !

again thx for all your support..

Garrett


----------



## 2tines (Dec 8, 2008)

nice job garrett with the repost i hate that there are people like that all over. keep those pics coming,and if i ever get to go again i will post what i can as well


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 8, 2008)

Mossyoak, I didn't see the pics but congrats on a great hunt. I look at the ducks or geese killed and try to look at from your standpoint, you had a great hunt a great time and was proud of your ducks, don't let waanabes steal your thunder. I haven't seen any duck harvests from those accusing you. Just remember, ignorance is blessed and comes in many forms.


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 8, 2008)

*why should I have to explain whats in any truck bed?*



lablover0929 said:


> Did you bother to look at it from this side?  What kind of crop is someone going to plant this time of year, with that large of seed bags??  Wheat would be the only thing that comes to mind??
> That photo would have never caused you any grief regardless if any wrong doing took place, if you would have chosen a better back drop.
> Think about it.



Large bag of seeds is for the farmer who is getting ready to plow up his fields to plant for the upcoming dove season.
The pine shavings are for his stalls for his horses...

Now why should  I tell the farmer to clean out his truck so it would make a better picture, I'd sound like an idiot !

who gives a crap whats in the bed of the truck 

I feel you have your oppion, but why cant you stick to the post?? it was my 1st duck hunt, I had a blast, I just wanted to share the kill like every-1 else does on here.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey lablover I'll call you out, man.  Where are your pictures at rookie.  Pm me and I promise I'll answer back, I don't let little people control me.


----------



## t bird (Dec 8, 2008)

Great hunt!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 8, 2008)

Mossyoak
It wouldn't matter if you were posting civil war relics that you just dug.Somebody would ask where you bought them.


I ain't been diggin in months,shovel gettin rusty


----------



## Dep6 (Dec 8, 2008)

It is just like the armchair bandits that jumped on our post about us killing the State Record Alligator. None that were negative were there, everything done was legal. Glad yall had a good hunt. Nice Pic!!


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 8, 2008)

*Jeff*

Your on dang fault your shovel is rusty, I have invited you to go, offer still stands, theres relics in the ground to be had and you dont have to have a licence or theres no limit


----------



## Ducks4Me (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks like shavings in the bed to me. Good hunt.


----------



## JUSTO & BELLA (Dec 8, 2008)

I bet that was alot of fun!


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 8, 2008)

*alabama 2008 duck harvest*

Hey lablover0929, 
for 9 shooters the kills here are all legal or in your book am I wrong??  maybe in your eyes you need to contact Alabama DNR and tell them they are wrong too 

Bag Limits - Duck: 6 ducks a day and may include no more than 4 Mallards (no more than 2 of which may be females). 3 Wood Ducks, 3 Mottled Ducks, 1 Black Duck, 2 Redhead, 1 Pintail, and 1 Scaup. The possession limit is twice the daily bag limit. CANVASBACK - NO OPEN SEASON.

Merganser: 5 a day, only 2 may be a Hooded Merganser. The possession limit is twice the daily bag limit.

Coot: 15 a day - 30 in possession


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 8, 2008)

MossyOak said:


> Your on dang fault your shovel is rusty, I have invited you to go, offer still stands, theres relics in the ground to be had and you dont have to have a licence or theres no limit



True dat
Just too dang busy,I haven't even been deer hunting since Nov.21


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey man dont let a few idiots spoil a good forum. There are some people on here that should really find something else to do. Dont worry about that junk. You know the truth so again dont let a few retardos spoil your fun


----------



## Woody17 (Dec 8, 2008)

Good pics & great hunt!  How in the world did this thread come to the baiting questions???  All I see is a tailgate of DUCKS!!!


----------



## brandon (Dec 8, 2008)

mbhawkins123 said:


> im sure lablover will eventually get banned....ive seen it b4...its just a matter of time


Lablover is just as welcome as everyone else to pull up a chair by the fire. We all live (and die) by the same rules... they're posted out in the open for everyone to see:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=192

It's not that hard to keep your invitation in good standing


----------



## Robk (Dec 8, 2008)

Lab,
We plant earlier down this way in the Altamaha River Area.  I happen to have most all the farmers in this area as my customers. so I'm pretty sure that those facts are going to out rank your google skills. 

But back on point. Once again, Great Job Garrett.  

Rob


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hey Robk..*

How did you do yesterday???
man it was colder than a well diggers buttocks, I had ice on my sleeves or maybe it was my snot, either way it was cold !!


----------



## goob (Dec 8, 2008)

MossyOak said:


> How did you do yesterday???
> man it was colder than a well diggers buttocks, I had ice on my sleeves or maybe it was my snot, either way it was cold !!


----------



## DocHoliday (Dec 8, 2008)

MossyOak said:


> Dang shame a fella cant post his kills without being accused baiting or illegal kills..
> 
> I have been a member on woodies for over 10 years, and this crap makes me want pull the plug on posting here at all.
> 
> ...


Don't let some armchair expert ruin your hunt or the enjoyment of sharing it with others. Those type of people don't matter anyway.
Doc


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Dec 8, 2008)

I just push the IGNORE button when somebody post something tryin to make an accusation. Dont worry about them folks.....like my UNCLE RAY SAYS, "IT TAKES ALL KINDS"....and the world is full of folks just trying to TAKE THE WIND OUT YOUR SAIL. Congratulations on a well took harvest.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2008)

Things are fixin` to get better in this Forum real soon..........


----------



## doublelungdriller (Dec 8, 2008)

great pics, i am glad you put them back up.


----------



## d_white (Dec 8, 2008)

Nic has got just the right medicine!


----------



## aaronward9 (Dec 8, 2008)

d_white said:


> Nic has got just the right medicine!



i hope so!!  i posted a thread the other day about us killing 6 limits of woodies and the only thing that came about was baiting.  Come on Nic!!


----------



## vol man (Dec 8, 2008)

MossyOak said:


> Now what else will they say about my kill pic?
> 
> 
> Needless to say, it was my 1st duck hunt, had a blast, it was neat to see the ducks come in and commit to land on the pond, it was non stop action for 30 minutes, I just wished my gun hadnt jammed so I could say I killed atleast one duck, but to watch the show was enough for me to want to go back. I have an annual license for alabama now and will be sure to get my moneys worth.
> ...



Some of those ducks don't even have heads.  I think it should be more concerning that a man would kill a duck with no head over hunting over a little bait!  

It just isn't very sporting to kill something with no head!!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 8, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> What is it that JT usually says about these kind of folks??



OOO! OOO! I know! I know!!!

BTW, Mossy, I looked at that feller's profile and it says, "lablover0929 has not made any friends"!

Sounds about right.

Good looking bunch of birds!


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Dec 8, 2008)

I say anyone from "paducah" should be banned from Woody's   

congrats on the Ducks Mossy


----------



## ppope (Dec 8, 2008)

aaronward9 said:


> i hope so!!  i posted a thread the other day about us killing 6 limits of woodies and the only thing that came about was baiting.  Come on Nic!!




Man I love the picture of the GSP pup!  

Keep the kills coming we like to see them.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 8, 2008)

Mossy now ya done and doneit That green head made me hungry and I don't even hunt Ducks...

Nice bunch o Birds....enjoy it was your hunt and thanks for helping out the Kids!!!!!!!


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 8, 2008)

Mossy since this site has gained popularity the " post trashers" have increased greatly-- seems all they want to do is put somebody down or make accusations ----- the old members know you  and know your a honest hunter--- just add the TROLLS to your IGNORE list and keep on posting   eddy


----------



## bigkga69 (Dec 8, 2008)

thats a neat bag of birds, mallard, gadwall, pintail and the ellusive headless whistling duck  I bet they fly like a woodcock, I'm gonna try baiting with cedar shavings on one of my ponds so I can kill some gad's and pintails....  seriously though I wish I had that string of birds in one morning!


----------



## chase870 (Dec 8, 2008)

It doesnt really mater what he has in the pictures, he isnt hunting over bait untill he has a ticket in his hand, and a conviction. You never know what he is doing might have bags of corn in the truck to feed deer. The WMA dove fields I have walked on in the past 2 weeks had enough wheat  to look baited. If my field looked like that I would be charged, lighten up


----------



## alphachief (Dec 8, 2008)

Great hunt...and don't get all caught up in a newbies trash talking.  Funny, I checked Lablovers profile and it clearly states that he "has not made any friends yet"...gee, I wonder why?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## lablover0929 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey alphachief, I will have to admit that your big tally of 3 friends is hard to beat.  About as many friends as FSU has fans!!!!!!


----------



## knifemaker (Dec 8, 2008)

Stay in the game MossyOak, you've outscored the competition.
Oh yeah, those two without heads, let em get a little further out before you pull the trigger.


----------



## K80 (Dec 8, 2008)

lablover0929 said:


> Hey alphachief, I will have to admit that your big tally of 3 friends is hard to beat.  About as many friends as FSU has fans!!!!!!



He may not have but three "friends" but he has the respect of many.


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 8, 2008)

*You  fellas quack me up*

Thx for the nice comments, I cant understand why we all cant be nice 

anyway, I had fun attempting to shoot the ducks, hopefully before the season is over I will post more of my hunts..

I cant believe all these years I never went duck hunting, it took me till I was 48 years old to realize how much fun it was, even my frozen snot on my sleeve will be happily remembered 

oh the ones without the heads, I swear I didnt do it ! but they sure looked funny flying !

One of those headless ducks was still alive and one of the fellas was ringing his neck and flung it at GeeseMan and it hit him in the chest... 
If any of you have gone duck hunting with GeeseMan, he is deadly with his shots, quick draw mcgraw, he kepted on saying after each kill, man I love my new choke !
His dad was beading on one duck saying out loud this one is mine, and Ol'Geeseman shot it before it cleared the trees making his dad just shake his head..

Ya gotta love the great outdoors !


----------



## Trigg (Dec 8, 2008)

great bunch of birds!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 8, 2008)

Talk about birds ... man there are at least 4 moderators and one admin flying around this thread.  Reminds me of a road killed deer on a hot June afternoon ... the buzzards just keep a comin'


----------



## haphazard (Dec 8, 2008)

How come there is so much discourse on this internet site?

I can't quite figure it out! It kind of makes me hesitant to post!

Mark Kite


----------



## kscoggins (Dec 8, 2008)

lack of water has Ga duck hunters with nowhere to hunt and nothing better to do.


----------



## goob (Dec 8, 2008)

lablover0929 said:


> Hey alphachief, I will have to admit that your big tally of 3 friends is hard to beat.  About as many friends as FSU has fans!!!!!!






Yeah, as you wont see 3 friends in your career here on Woody's. 
Hmmmm lets see......
he's got 2,428 posts, you've got a whopping 18.
he's been here since 2005, you joined in 2007.
Yep, i'd say he's definately got you WHIPPED 


hey all in fun of course!


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 8, 2008)

IGNORE OPTION


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Talk about birds ... man there are at least 4 moderators and one admin flying around this thread.  Reminds me of a road killed deer on a hot June afternoon ... the buzzards just keep a comin'



We make the buzzards look like a Sunday School picnic.


----------



## Golden BB (Dec 9, 2008)

elfiii said:


> We make the buzzards look like a Sunday School picnic. [/QUOTE
> 
> I wish I was that awsome !!!!


----------



## Robk (Dec 9, 2008)

For mossy's sake, please no mention of buzzards.....


----------



## hizzoner51 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey!!!   Lemme find those photos of the buzzard hunt we were on the other day.  Be right back..............


----------



## Golden BB (Dec 9, 2008)

hiz, was is it a baited hunt ??  That's the only way to hunt buzzards !!!!


----------



## DYI hunting (Dec 9, 2008)

Congrats MossyOak!  Never had much luck duck hunting, actually, never had any luck.  

Don't let a few bad apples ruin your day.  There is an ignore button there for a reason.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 9, 2008)

Yep,that ignore function works great.Well ,except if you are a moderator,then ya can't ignore anyone,as much as I would love to at times.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 9, 2008)

Only whine I want to hear in conjunction with duck hunting is a the sound of a woody flying into certain death at the hands of a skilled proponent of the shotgun shooting arts.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 9, 2008)

I applaud anyone that can kill a limit of ducks.

I just question how you can eat them nasty thangs


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 9, 2008)

*You guys are killing me, lol..and ROBK is right, dont mention BUZZARD !*

Talk about bad memories on buzzards, geesh !!

those that know the story is laffing right now, those that don't are scratching their head..

if your nice I might tell you the story of Mossy, his Client and the Turkey Buzzard..


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 9, 2008)

alphachief said:


> Great hunt...and don't get all caught up in a newbies trash talking.  Funny, I checked Lablovers profile and it clearly states that he "has not made any friends yet"...gee, I wonder why?!?!?!?!?!



make that 4 im sending an invite now


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 9, 2008)

Robk said:


> For mossy's sake, please no mention of buzzards.....


----------



## Robk (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry Garrett.  Couldn't resist...


----------



## Nitro (Dec 9, 2008)

Jeff Raines said:


> I applaud anyone that can kill a limit of ducks.
> 
> I just question how you can eat them nasty thangs



That does it, I am posting up the best Duck recipe ever.

Thank me later.


----------



## d_white (Dec 9, 2008)

It's hard to ruin woodduck, unless you just overcook it.
Heck my old lady even likes them, and she's picky.


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 9, 2008)

Mossy,  Good to see you had a great hunt.  I am still shooting that Benelli M2 I bought from you near Amicalola...  I will post some pics of it up soon.  Maybe I will get flamed too.  

Having met MossyOak in person I would say he was a good guy and we enjoyed hanging out and talking guns, hunting and fishing.  My impression was that he is an honest guy.


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 9, 2008)

*hey GeorgiaBoy*

thx for the nice comments, wanna sell me that Benelli back??


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry bro, I like her pretty well.  

Plus, what will my dog stand on and use to wide her feet?    She likes synthetic stocks, being a European breed she has more progressive in her tastes than some.


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 10, 2008)

*heck I'll add the bird feeder next time !*

but no buzzards were killed in the making of this picture 

BranchMinnow and RobK you know what I mean


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2008)

Duck forum stirrers, now that's funny..


----------



## HuntingFool (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks like a great hunt Mossy and welcome to duck hunting. I always tell anyone that has never been not to go because it gets in your blood fast.


----------



## Rockett (Dec 11, 2008)

Mossyoak,
   Great looking bunch of ducks.  Me and another member on here were about to go in the next couple of week and shoot some woodies but don't thinkI'll be posting them on here.  Where were going I know if we wanted to we could kill that many or more.  Sorry you got hassled.  Congradulations on the ducks!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 11, 2008)

MossyOak said:


> thx for the nice comments, wanna sell me that Benelli back??



Oh heck Mossy just go get ya an 870 not only is it a pretty dog gone shotgun for the price but it makes a good walkin stick in the mud, just jab the butt down and push then pull your foot out of it's boot (opps mean mud) then slosh it around in the water to rinse the mud off and start shooting again


I don't care who ya are that's a fine bunch of birds CONGRATS to all involed in the harvest, kill or what ever you want to call it


----------



## Allen Waters (Dec 11, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Things are fixin` to get better in this Forum real soon..........



 i hate seeing all the negative comments on here. all it does is make us, as a group of sportsmen, look bad. thanks Nic!!

as said before negative comments should be taken to a pm if it must be said. AW


----------



## jdgator (Dec 11, 2008)

I never thought I would see a day when the duck forum was more moderated than the SEC sports forum...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2008)

Road Kill said:


> Send them through the PM's. We care nothing about, nor is it informative.




If you will pay attention, you will find them educational in regards to how to retain a membership on here though.

Just a thought.


----------



## dognducks (Dec 11, 2008)

MossyOak said:


> but no buzzards were killed in the making of this picture
> 
> BranchMinnow and RobK you know what I mean



I vaguely remember also


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Dec 11, 2008)

i think lover is just mad cause he cant kill no ducks


----------



## Geeseman (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes it is a shame. I organized the hunt. This is a farm I have been hunting for the past few years. We work hard thru the summer to prepare the area and monitor the flow of ducks and decide wether to hunt or not. This eliviates the cost of going to Ark or somewhere else to pull this off. I decided to introduce a friend to the sport this past weekend and introduce him right. Its a shame that in his excitement and wanting to share his experience someone has to come along and rain on his parade. These kind of post is what hurts the sport and the people being brought in it.

For your information lablover there was no over kill which is always monitored. The truck used in the picture is the farmers. The items you say we used to bait the ducks is horse feed and the shavings for his barn. The farmer doesnt even hunt. He lets us use his farm to do this free of charge. We do on occasion hand him some funds for his time effort to keep others off the property. He actually comes out and videos the hunts and takes pictures for us. 

There are several sayings that come to mind here. For one I know who you are and those that live in glass houses need not throw stones. Also if you don't have anything good to say its best not to say anything at all...(edited for TAC violation)

To settle all the rubish thrown on Mossy's parade there were ample enough hunters there, several were kids being introduced to the sport as well. Everyone is legal with all their license. I had Mossy purchase his two days before. And all shots were made with legal shotgun loads. 

As for the hunt it was a great start for the season. Mossy is hooked and about to see what I meant as this sport can get expensive....LOL  He has to buy another gun now!!!LOL


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 12, 2008)

Geeseman said:


> He has to buy another gun now!!!LOL



wonder if he'll sell his metal detector


----------



## urbaneruralite (Dec 12, 2008)

First rule: Don't feed the trolls!
Second rule: When it comes to trolls,


----------



## HMwolfpup (Dec 12, 2008)

clent586 said:


> ΜOΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ
> 
> What dialect or language is this? Just curious. And glad that labover got put in his place.





Handgunner said:


> It's Latin.



actually it's greek...those are greek letters.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 12, 2008)

Its' Greek

Μολὼν λάβε 

"Having come, take them."

Google "Molon Labe".


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 12, 2008)

*No No No I wont sell my detector*



Jeff Raines said:


> wonder if he'll sell his metal detector




And you might as sell yours metal detector Jeff, afterall you probally forgot how to use it


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 12, 2008)

Geeseman said:


> Mossy is hooked and about to see what I meant as this sport can get expensive....LOL  He has to buy another gun now!!!LOL



Thx for the words there Michael, majority of the time I dont care what people have to say, but when it attacked you, your dad who is like a dad too me ( even though he aint old enuff   )  and Fred, well I just let it get the best of me and felt I had to defend..

And yes I am in the market for a new shotgun, Kscoggins mentioned the Stoger M2000 and I have been checking into those, for the price it aint a bad deal...

Thx again for inviting me, I am ready to go again ! havent packed from last sunday and when are we going...???


----------



## olhippie (Aug 9, 2009)

...And I thought for quite awhile that buzzards were really Alabama bald eagles..


----------

